# Wine juice vs fresh grapes



## firemanthornman (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been thinking of making some white wine with fresh CA juice. Is the wine quality as good with buying the juice as it is with crushing and pressing fresh grapes? Is there a noticible difference? I live in Northern CA and have access to multiple vineyards. Just thought it may be easier to buy fresh juice this year. 

Also, are the red juice wines any good? How do you get the tannins if you aren't fermenting on the skins? Thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2011)

The quality of the wine is dependent on the quality of the grapes and of course the winemaker to some extent. There is not much difference with white wines since the process is the same (crush grapes, then press immediately). Reds are a different story. A kit red is usually crushed and cold macerated for a few days to extract as much color and tannin as possible but lets face it not a whole lot of tannin is extracted. It is for this reason that the higher end kits are now coming with grape packs with the skins of 10-15 pounds of grapes so that you get more of a tannin boost. Its still nothing compared to fermenting on 100lbs of skins (for 6 gallons) but it does help. If you want/need more tannin you can always add a post fermentation finishing tannin to boost the mouthfeel/finish up a few notches.

Kits are easy and convenient but nothing will compare to fresh IMHO especially for a red wine.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 8, 2011)

You lucky guy you! I buy Regina juice from Calif. and their quality is great IMO. I agree with Mike that the juice is sulfited right away so weather you press yourself or let the pros do it it's probably about the same.

If you have grapes shipped to you vs. juice I believe it will be more expensive. Hopefully you can just drive to a vineyard and get the grapes or juice yourself. You wouldn't incur the high shipping expense this way and possible the grapes would inturn be cheaper.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

For whites I agree somewhat. I think some need to be "adjusted" Look at Joeswines posts on zesting.
For reds you be better off with grapes. The red juice is not as tannic or have the same body. The reds are not on the skins long enough to taste the same as grape wine.


----------



## firemanthornman (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I've made arrangements to buy a few different red varietals and a couple of whites from vineyards nearby with fresh grapes. I might try a couple of white juice wines too as I live 20 minutes from a place called California Concentrate that sells fresh and frozen grape juice by the pail.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

Try this. When doing juice get a lug of the same grape and add.


----------



## Smartdog (Aug 8, 2011)

I have done the kit with skins, and a frozen bucket (actually bought two). The frozen bucket (or fresh crushed ) is deffinately more work, but definately worth it.


----------



## RichBenn (Sep 27, 2011)

The best wine I've made to date was from some inexpensive Chardonnay juice from Lodi, CA. I had to adjust it a lot to get it balanced. I oaked it in Hungarian medium toast and did my first malolactic fermentation. The results two years later get better reviews from my wine snob friends than any of the limited edition kits I've done. It tastes like one of those old school California chards: vanilla and oak.

That said, and like others have said, it's not as easy for reds. You need to use grapes and access to a destemmer/crusher and a press. (Well, maybe not for a frozen pail). Fermenting on the skins is essential, IMHO.

Rich


----------



## Karey (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm ready to bottle a carboy of cabernet, and too an old vine zin, I started a year ago from juice from Lodi I bought at my local brew shop. At the last racking- downsizing from 6 gallons to a 5 gallon - I bottled some of both and all who've tried them like them. I don't live where grapes grow easy, so the juice is a way for me to go, tho mostly I do red kit wines, beyond the fruit wines I make from what does grow here (foothills of Colorado).


----------



## jet (Oct 2, 2011)

firemanthornman said:


> ...
> Also, are the red juice wines any good? How do you get the tannins if you aren't fermenting on the skins? Thanks



Juice-only for reds? Sounds like a bad idea to me. All the pails I've done have come as crushed grapes.


----------

